# ~Hi From Oklahoma~



## PaintMyDream (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, My name is kensy(PiantMyDream) and I'm from Oklahoma. Now I don't really like Paints, There are few That I like. I have one horse, I have had her since she was 7mons old, and she is now 4yrs old and that best horse I have ever had. I have a secret! Can any one guess what it is?








If you have any questions feel free to asked, age, riding type


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm... Your secret is that... your mare is pregnant?


----------



## PaintMyDream (Jul 20, 2009)

nope. I will give you a hint: PaintMyDream


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Um... your horse is a paint?


----------



## PaintMyDream (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes! Even though I really don't care for paints, she is one and the best horse I have ever had.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome!! im live in CT but am from OK. im from tulsa/ broken arrow area


----------

